# headlight adjustment



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

my 06 gto's headlights aren't even. my driver side is fine but my passenger side is aiming to low. when i try to adjust the beam it doesn't change at all. any help would be awesome thank you


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think there are instructions for this in your owners manual.


----------

